# Petit pb excel et powerpoint (graphiques)



## Adele75 (8 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,
ah ah je m'aperçois que ce n'est pas la 1ère fois que je demande de l'aide dans ce domaine .
Cette fois-ci, je faisais mes petits graphes tranquillement dans powerpoint en ouvrant la feuille de calcul excel pour la mise à jour des données. Au bout du xième graphe dans powerpoint, j'ai le message suivant dans powerpoint: "pour insérer un graphique dans powerpoint, vous devez d'abord fermer toutes les boîtes de dialogue ouvertes ou annuler le mode de modification dans microsoft excel." Pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur ce que je dois faire please?
J'ai déjà: fermé et sauvegardé le fichier ppt sous un autre nom, fermé et ré-ouvert excel, mais j'obtiens le même message.
Merci et bon après-midi.


----------

